# Zenith Grand Prix 1900 pocket watch



## Stefan_Lucic (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi. I want to know more about this watch. It is in a very good condition, fully working.

Any information is welcome! Many thanks!

https://ibb.co/kTpaGb 
https://ibb.co/cpHUbb 
https://ibb.co/mpUWpw 
https://ibb.co/f3GNwb 
https://ibb.co/hdBpbb 
https://ibb.co/nt0CUw 
https://ibb.co/g5AqGb 
https://ibb.co/fbj6pw 
https://ibb.co/n3MahG 
https://ibb.co/mFjvhG


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Serial number puts it as manufactured in 1906: http://vintagetimeremadeinamerica.com/zenith-watch-serial-numbers/

There's some examples and a bit of info here: https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/guide/company/zenith/images


----------



## Stefan_Lucic (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you very much. Do you maybe have any idea whom could I write to to get a bit more info about this? Sorry, I am a complete rookie about these things.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Stefan_Lucic said:


> Thank you very much. Do you maybe have any idea whom could I write to to get a bit more info about this? Sorry, I am a complete rookie about these things.


 It all depends on what info you're searching for. If it's just general background then the internet search engine is your friend. If it's more watch specific then the company is still trading - they may answer an enquiry: http://www.zenith-watches.com/en_en/contactus/index/formulaire


----------

